# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi Shpirti

## blondina

Nese..........

Nese do te me merrje doren,
une serrish per ty do te shkruaja,
nese do te me merrje kembet,
une swerrish do te ecja,
nese do te me merrje zerin,
une serrish do te kendoja per ty,
e nesa nuk mund t a shpreh sa te dua,
fajin e ka natyra qe si dha zemres goje.


Blondina

----------


## blondina

Dashuria!

Dashuria s eshte si nje patate
qe qerohet e hahet brenda nje nate
por eshte si nje shtylle betoni
qe kur e prek te ze tensioni.

----------


## blondina

Me prit!
Me prit i thashe jetes dhe jeta me priti,
me prit i thashe moshes dhe mosha vitet rreshqiti,
me prit i thash dikujt ai me kuptoi,
me prit i thash zemres por ajo sme degjoi,
ti je dielli i jetes ti je kuptimi i saj,
ti je i shtrenjte per mua nga zemra une s te ndaj.

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Fajin e kish natyra 

Nese te tradhetova ndrojtjen
dhe ty te thash dy fjale
u mundova te hyja ne zemer
te vija tek ty ngadal

Nese nuk te thash dot
se per mua je ti 
ai qe me fal buzeqeshje
ai qe me fal ngrohtesi

Nese s'ta shpreha dot 
sa shume te dashuroj
fajin e kish natyra 
qe si dha zemres goje



      NESE 

Nese ti do te me gjesh 
me kerko atje
te braktisur te mjere
mes qiellit me re

Nese rruges se gjate
do te ndeshesh nje shpirt te vrare
mos e shif me sy te shtrember
por i thuaj i qete dy fjale

I thuaj nese te mban mend 
e nese vuan per ty
pyete edhe per zemren 
qe dashuroi dy syte blu

E nese ajo duket e ftohte 
e syte s'kane me shkelqim
e ke fajin ti 
qe u talle me dashurine.

----------


## blondina

Vargjet e varka!

Nisa te thurja vargjet e nje poezie pa mbarim
i vendosa mbi nje varke qe filluan lundrimin tim,
por papritur vargjet e mia u perplasen mbi nje shkemb,
varka fundosi ne thellesi dhe vargjet u mbyten pa kuptim.

----------


## blondina

Si munde!
Si munde te ecesh mbi endren time
mbi vargun e arte te thurrur poezi?
Si munde te mi shesesh te gjorat kujtime
dhe ditarin e zemres qe e quajta DASHURI!


Sinqerisht Blondina

----------


## dimegeni

Ajo e dashurise me pelqeu shume,me pelqejne poezite kur jane te thjeshta dhe jo te veshtira per tu kuptuar.

Une te doja se ishe e bukur
po ku ta dija se ishe e humbur
ike me le me 1000 nete pa gjume
te kerkoja trupin dhe asgje me shume

Dashurine time ti e refuzoje
prekjen time vetem kerkoje
shpirtit tim i hodhe uje
pa zjarr une mbeta,u ktheva ne cop gur

----------


## blondina

Dashuri  e urrejtje!


Te dua por mos harro qe shume shpejt mund te te urrej,
sepse dashuria eshte vec nje loje qe kush eshte i zoti din t a drejtoje,
dhe s mund te zoterohen ndjenjat,nese dikush ti shkel t i frenon,
atehere eshte e drejte te urresh me shume urren ai qe dashuron!

----------


## london_girl_02

te prita o dashuri
lot e malli derdha per ty
shpirtin tim e helmova
zemren time e shkaterova
lot e mall per cdo gje
vaj e gaz qenka kjo jet
por per dashuri kishte qene
nje ferr i strehuar ne as nje vend
mso meu gezua 
por vetem lot paska ne shpirt
te lutem ku je o dashuri

----------


## Poet Dashurie

KRIJIMI IM I TITULLUAR < ZBRAZETI>

Zbrazeti kudo
kudo vetmi
vec lot te hidhur
aspak dashuri.

e zbrazet kjo toke
nga ndjenja e dashurise
e zbrazet kjo toke
nga zemrat e njerezise

me thoni pershtypjet tuaja.

----------


## blondina

Me dy fytyra!

Ah kjo jete..... qenka  nje e cmendur simetrike
u rremben bukurine te bukurve e ua ben jeten te bukur te shemtuarve
u merr ciltersine te cilterve e ua ben jeten te cilter te ligjve,
u grabit miresine te mireve e ua ben jeten te mire te keqijve.
C´padrejtesi, c´kurth prej hipokritie kjo jete me dy fytyra
qe tú sillka rrotull si lavire.

----------


## blondina

E vetmuar!

Evetmuar rri
ne zemer ty te mbaj
zemra me thot mos u merzit
se tek ty do kthehet prape.


Syte vazhdojne te qajne
shpirti renkon
mendja me shkon verdalle,
dhe as vete spo e kuptoj.

Oh zot perse kaq vuajtje per mua
perse ky mallkim te lutem ma thuaj
qe te qesohet sado pak ky shpirti im.

N.q.se ti me ke mashtruar
me thuaj qe te mos rroj
me ne kete bote qe s eshte per mua.

Ah ......i dashur sa shume te dua
kthehu te lutem beje kete per mua.....

----------


## BABYBLUE81

Mall!

thellohem ne syte e tu
dhe ne pasqyrimin e tyre
shoh pikellimin tim
shkaterron shpirtin
pak nga pak ndjenja e mallit
dhe endrrat nisen perseri ne fluturim

sikur te kisha dhe une krahe
dhe me ndihmen e tyre te arrija tek ty
cfare nuk te thashe atehere
do te ta thoja tani ne sy

i lutem tani postierve te qiellit
te te sjellin puthjet e mia
por pergjigja e tyre eshte
"nuk transportohet aq lehte dashuria"

----------


## blondina

Dashuri e pashijuar.
Enderroja c do nat per ty
por ne enderr nuk vije
deshiroja gjithcka per ty
asgje su realizia.
Te kerkoja te bisedoja mety
por kurre nuk ndodheshe tek une
per ty gjithmone mendoja por gjithcka ishte pa vlere
se u largove nga une dhe mua me le te mjere.
Perseri ty te kam kerkuar
por kjo per mua do te mbetet dashuri e pashijuar.

----------


## blondina

Gjithmone jam aty.
Kur ti te kthehesh
do te jete vjeshte
gjithkush do te largohet
por mua do te me gjesh.
Gjithmone jam aty
aty ku ti me le
me le ne premtim
e une po te pres ty gjer ne kthim.
Gjithmone jam ne zemren tende
gjithmone do te te dua
nga ty vetem vdekja ka per te me larguar.

----------


## ^VJOSA^

hey babyblue81 ajo poezia MALL,,, me pelqeu shume urime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## blondina

"Jetime"

Isha foshnje....
kur mbeta pa baba
mes loteve mes dhimbjeve
u rrita me gjyshin e plakur te thinjur.....
mes loteve te perhershme...
Me zemer te thyer
mes loteve..
mes dhimbjeve....
u plaka edhe une.................

----------


## buna

mos ma merr per keq, por blondinet kane bere karriere ne sekretari...thjesht te kujtova nje "talent" me shume.
buna, qe kete rradhe, vertet, eshte bere kurjoze per moshen tende.

----------


## blondina

Atehere car mendon ti car moshe kam

p.s (te shkruash eshte hobi ose thjesh deshire e kjo nuk njeh moshe) .n,q se shkruaj dicka nuk do te thote qe e perjetoj vete, mund te marr frymezimin nga perjetimi i shoqerise.Besoj qe u kuptum.Te uroj gjithe te mirat.

----------


## london_girl_02

dashuri dashuri
 ku jam un e ku je ti.

----------

